# NIPPON MARU 1 lost WW2?



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

I have been informed that the present Japanese training vessel
the NIPPON MARU 11 had a predecessor NIPPON MARU 1
which was lost during WW2. I would appreciate any details
of this vessel. IMO number, build date, tonnage, details of loss etc.
Thanks for looking. 
Scorcher.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Scorcher,

the only ship that I can find which fits the bill pre war is as follows:

NIPPON MARU
Built 1930 by Kawasaki Kobe - Yard No557
Training Ship - Japan.
2284 tons.
LPP 79.2m x B13m.
Twin screw diesel - 8kts.
IMO 5253157.

However it states that this vessel was deleted in 1986 and was a museum ship.
I cannot find another that fits the bill.

Hawkey01


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Nippon Maru and Kaiwo Maru, both 4m barques built 1930, were laid up during WW2 and put back in service in 1952 and 1955 respectively. Both were decommissioned in the eighties, the Nippon Maru was replaced by Nippon Maru II in1984, Kaiwo Maru was replaced by Kaiwo Maru II in 1989.

War loss was Taisei Maru, 4m barque built 1904, sunk by a mine 1945 in Kobe harbour, built by the same yard as the Nippon Maru and Kaiwo Maru (Kawasaki Dockyard), and said by H. A. Underhill to have been a model for them, a more graceful bow and a taller funnel on the Taisei Maru the differences he found noteworthy.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you Hawkey01 for checking.You have confirmed my conclusion
I appreciate your comments.

Stein That seems to be the explanation. Many thanks for the clarification.
I wouls like to copy and paste your comments in my gallery on the NIPPON MARU
image to explain the situation.


----------

